# do i need a protein skimmer



## connor123

hi im new to this website so i dont realy no what to do. but anyway i was just wondering about a salt water fish tank i used to have one about 2 years ago but my mum made me get rid of it because i just didnt have the time.but now i have the time im thinking of getting a 9 gallon tank i can only have about 3 fish and a few corals but i was just wondering about if i need a protein skimmer. plz can someone help me


----------



## TheOldSalt

A 9 gallon tank with 3 fish and some corals??

Yeah, you're gonna need a skimmer, alright, and a good one at that.

Hint: You can't fit 3 fish in nine gallons in saltwater without BIG problems.


----------



## connor123

ok thanks


----------



## jrdeitner

corals need very clean toxin free water (nitrite 0 ammonia 0 nitrate 10ppm or under), so you will need a very efficient filtration system. so yes you will need a good protein skimmer. its possible to do 3 small gobies but i wouldnt get any more than 1 for such a small tank. or 1 clown if thats what you want, but you will be better off doing only corals and crabs/shrimp.


----------



## petlovingfreak

Yah, 3 fish in a 9 gallon is quite a bit, what kind of fish do you have in there?


----------



## Fishfirst

unless your talking about tiny pico fishes such as trimma, or eviota gobies 3 fish will probably be too much for a 9 gallon


----------



## connor123

ok thanks guys for all the helpful comments anyway they are doing a offer in my local fish shop it is the 9 gallon tank with live rock and coral sand it also has a filter and heater. they have it as a display tank it doesnt have a skimmer but it looks realy healthy tank. what do you think


----------



## bmlbytes

If you put just one or two small fish you won't need one. Typically the general rule is one small fish per ten gallons in salt water. I keep two clowns in a ten gallon, but I know it is overstocked and I can take care of it so that there aren't problems.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1

I don't use one for my tank. What would be the max size of a tank to go with out a PS.


----------



## bmlbytes

Max? Maybe 30 gallons if you were good at keeping it clean.


----------



## connor123

ok thx (bmlbytes) i went to the shop today, and i will proberly have 2 clowns or somethink. as long as the fish are happy i dont think i will get a protein skimmer.


----------



## Guest

alright connor


----------



## connor123

hello m8


----------



## connor123

but would two clown fish out grow the tank if it was only 9 gallon


----------



## TheOldSalt

YES, they would, and in a very short time.


----------



## bmlbytes

The general rule of saltwater is 1 inch of fish per 5 gallons of water. So yes. A percula (the typical clownfish) will get larger than one inch, and 2 of them will be overstocking. You can keep WAY less fish in a saltwater tank than a frehwater.


----------



## connor123

roughly how big would they grow


----------



## bmlbytes

There are several types of clownfish, but the fish that most people think of when they think clownfish (or the Nemo fish) is a True Percula or a False Percula.

True Percula (Amphiprion percula) get to about 3.5 inches.
False Percula (Amphiprion ocellaris) get to about 2.5 to 3 inches.

Do some real research before buying clownfish. Like if you don't want eggs to ever be a possibility, then don't buy more than one clown. Clownfish (of all species) are all born male, and the biggest in a group will become the female. False Percula can often times be sold as Percula Clownfish, or True Percula when they are in fact not. True Perculas can be much more expensive because they tend to display a more perfect coloring. The False Percula look VERY similar so its good to know what you are buying. 

False Percula, Ocellaris Percula, Ocellaris Clownfish, Common Clownfish, Common Percula, are all names for the Amphiprion ocellaris. 

Here I go giving information not asked for....
Oh well, at least you know a bit more now


----------



## connor123

thanks for the advice


----------

